# Question about Gambian Pouched Rats



## portkeytonowhere

So since learning about these beautiful animals I absolutely want one. I have done some research and know that they were banned in 2003 because they carried monkeypox and several people caught it. However in September 2008 the ban was lifted. You cant import these pouched rats from outside of the U.S. but in certain states you are able to keep them as pets. 

My question is does anyone know if these are legal to own in Ohio or Kentucky and does anyone know of any breeders somewhat near southern Ohio. I have searched the internet and cant seem to find out if they are legal to own in Ohio. They are an invasive species. If theres any possible way I could own one of these I would love to!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

Make sure your financially secure they cost an absolute fortune to look after. They need fresh fruit and vegetables every single day aswell as the best quality rat food you can find. They drink milk and fruity baby foods and have baby porridge for breakfast. You have to Vaseline their tails every single day and get them insured with an exotic pet insurance. You'll want to spend at least £200 - £300 (I think that's about $500. The pouched rat themselves are expensive to buy, mine cost £200 and the breeder checked is bought the cage and all the supplies before she would let me have him so prepare to be vetted. Your heating bill will probably double as they have to be kept warm all the time. They have no body fat to keep them warm, they are literally all muscle. If their body temperature drops they get torpo which sends them into hibernation which will usually kill them. I don't want to put you off because they are absolutely amazing pets if you spend the time bonding with them and also they NEED exercise outside the cage everyday. Lastnight I had Madison running up and down the stairs because I could not get him to calm down and they are so strong and so crazy when they are awake!! Xxx if you need anymore help and advice then just give me a shout. As of where to get them from I
Know they are more common here in the UK as we are allowed to breed them, but still I had to travel 4 hours to get to my closest breeder on the other side of the country. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## portkeytonowhere

Well they are now allowed to be breed in certain parts of the US. I live in southern ohio it only takes me 20 minutes to get to kentucky. I just dont know if they are legal here. I love your little guy though but Im more interested in a female. Thank you for the information  You were the person I found out about them from and a cat sized rat just sounds amazing 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

Why would you prefer a female if you don't mind me asking? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## portkeytonowhere

Well I read online while researching that males sometimes when they get older get aggressive. And I know Gambian Pouched Rats are not fully domesticated like our regular pet rats are. 

I have had pet store rats, craigslist rats and rescue rats. I have had the sweetest rats and others that were extremely aggressive. Ive had males the majority of my time owning rats. I got my first pair of females in September. With my aggressive rats they were biters and I know how much getting bit by a rat can be. I can only imagine a cat sized rat bite. 

I have 4 female rats and have never had any problems with them. If they werent aggressive at all in their lives I would love a neutered male. I love that they have such a nice long lifespan compared to regular ratties.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

With Gambians if you get your make neutered then usually they're slot calmer than females... X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

Just like male fancy rats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## portkeytonowhere

Lol well I know all 3 of my boys are lazy boys lol they love laying in hammocks. I will consider a male then if I can get one 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

They usually live on their own but can live in pairs or more if you have the space. Mine actually shares the cage with my fancy rats now because they all get on so well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

portkeytonowhere said:


> So since learning about these beautiful animals I absolutely want one. I have done some research and know that they were banned in 2003 because they carried monkeypox and several people caught it. However in September 2008 the ban was lifted. You cant import these pouched rats from outside of the U.S. but in certain states you are able to keep them as pets. My question is does anyone know if these are legal to own in Ohio or Kentucky and does anyone know of any breeders somewhat near southern Ohio. I have searched the internet and cant seem to find out if they are legal to own in Ohio. They are an invasive species. If theres any possible way I could own one of these I would love to!Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I knew they were legal to have! I don't mean to sound smug, this just made me happy! Later on down the line I plan to get one but not until I move into my new house and have a proper cage or room for one.


----------



## portkeytonowhere

Yeah the ban was lifted Sept 8 2008 but certain states theyre still banned like in Florida. I cant seem to find out if theyre legal in Ohio though

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

